# Here is my new baby girl, ........another pic addes on p2



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

this is her mum....













and this is a little boy that is still for sale....


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwwww Julie I am so pleased for you  :wave: 

She is such a cutie pie :love10: really gorgeous


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Jayne


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww she's precious ooo I love parti colours  (Zeros dad is one) really gorgeous little girl Julie, nice head from the looks of it too you really deserve her I'm sooo happy for you ooo I might have a new fave little girl on here now :love7:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks too Sarah...........


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg shes so cute!
Im so happy for you


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness she is soooo sweet! I want to kiss her! Congrats and I am so happy for you!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is gorgeous! I am soooo happy for ya, Julie


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

she's very cute! Congrats on the new lil 1!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Aww Jules, what a fab find! Shes's a darling! I'm so happy for u, can't wait to hear more details xxx


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww she's adorable!! I'm so happy for you!
And her mum is gorgeous :shock:


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby!!! She's gorgeous!! :wave:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

What a sweet beautiful little baby, congrat's from Trixie and the gang :wave:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I think that is about the cutest puppy I have ever seen. :shock: Can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

She is adorable!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Julie, she is gorgeous!! I am so happy for you. I can't wait to see her grow up... she's adorable!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Julie she is beautiful! I'm so happy for you!! :headbang:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

she's so sweet. i love the little boy. where are you getting her from? have you met the breeders?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww shes adorable! congrats! :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

rach said:


> she's so sweet. i love the little boy. where are you getting her from? have you met the breeders?


Yes I travelled down to wales to meet her and the pups, she is real nice lady. This is mt and the pup, sorry it is a bad one I look drunk...


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe! You look happy!! She's sooo cute!!! Totally off topic, I love your hair!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww she is precious.  Her mom is beautiful. Congratulations on your :angel13: .


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

shes adorable! have you thought of any names yet? i love her coloring so much and cant wait to see her as she gets older.... :wave: 

i dont think you look drunk :lol: :lol: just eyes closed!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

guinnypigsmom said:


> Hehe! You look happy!! She's sooo cute!!! Totally off topic, I love your hair!


thanks  

Thanks too to everyone with all your kind words.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

you look gr8 in the pic,  
i love wales we always holiday there when possible,


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww Julie she is so gorgeous. (I've missed you by the way xxx)


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

how ADORABLE!!

sorry, im not sure if this has been asked but, when do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Jeanna, :wave: 
miss you too.


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so happy for you, she is adorable. Congrats to the new mommy!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awwww, so so cute! I love the little teeny weeny pics, and the eyes look hilariously cute like that!

Kinda reminds me of a young Zero, actually!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

julie i am so happy for you  she is just perfect  just wonderful news :wave:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

What a cutie!! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She looks so tiny in that picture of you & her. She is adorable. 
Congrats!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I will ask the breeder to send me a pic in a week or two as I bet she will look so different then.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Keep the pictures comming  She does remind me a lot of Zero at 3 weeks only a different colour, do you have a date for when you're bringing her home yet? BTW I love the name you chose


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She really is such a beauty Julie, congratulations!! :love4:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

so cute! Congrats!
I love the little white one still for sale too! Too bad I live an ocean and then some away...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jessie said:


> so cute! Congrats!
> I love the little white one still for sale too! Too bad I live an ocean and then some away...


lol He was still for sale on Saturday,he is lovely.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

YAY!  Julie, I am so happy for you! She is ADORABLE! You know you will have to keep us all updated on pics or we will all hunt you down for them!  Have you decided on a name, or am I a little late for that question? LOL! Since I'm not on as much as I used to be, I tend to miss a few things here and there.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

lol yes Krystal she is going to be called.....Ella
Sweet Ella  
The breeder lives around 2 hours drive away from me so I will ring up next week to see how she is getting on and ask for some pics. :wink:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Congrats on the new pup Julie she is so sweet to look at hope everything works out for you and the new one


----------

